# 1939 Elgin Twin Bar 4 Star Bicycle in Omaha Ne.



## videoranger (Mar 27, 2014)

1939 Elgin Twin Bar 4 Star Bicycle http://omaha.craigslist.org/bik/4389487242.html
Looks nice as pictured. Any evaluations from those familiar with Elgins? His asking price went down from $1900 a few days ago.


----------



## bikedudeomaha (Mar 27, 2014)

*elgin omaha*

I just saw this one on cl. don't know the owner, thought I knew most of the bike people here in Omaha. would love to see it in person! I live about 1 mile from the map site.


----------



## dave the wave (Mar 27, 2014)

thats a good deal.


----------



## tanksalot (Mar 28, 2014)

dave the wave said:


> thats a good deal.




Thats a nice looking bike ..


----------



## Talewinds (Mar 28, 2014)

I'd actually buy that and then sell my Twin Bar project. I'll probably be $$$ over that by the time I'm finished.


----------



## RJWess (Mar 28, 2014)

Talewinds said:


> I'd actually buy that and then sell my Twin Bar project. I'll probably be $$$ over that by the time I'm finished.




Brian,  I could meet you half in K.C. for delivery. I am surprised the bike has lasted this long. I thought I priced right for a fast sale. If anyone has any questions about the bike give me a shout. Still rather not ship at this time.


----------



## Talewinds (Mar 28, 2014)

Hey man! Didn't know that one was yours. Let's talk....


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 29, 2014)

*There you go*



Talewinds said:


> I'd actually buy that and then sell my Twin Bar project. I'll probably be $$$ over that by the time I'm finished.




You sell yours, call me first. Rob.


----------

